# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Si ta harroj dhe të hakmerrem?

## adela 16

KJO ESHTE NJE TEME QE NDOSHTA E KENI HASUR DISA HERE, POR UNE DOJA KESHILLEN TUAJ. SI MUND TA HARROJ PERSONIN I CILI KA MUAJ QE KA PUSHTUAR ZEMREN TIME? E KAMM PARE ME TE DASHUREN E TIJ DISA E HERE E PRAP SE HARROJ DOT, NJE CAST E URREJ DHE DUA TE HAKMERREM POR SDI SE SI. AMUND TE ME NDIMONI? :djall i fshehur:

----------


## Marijuana85

E nderuar adela_16

Sa per hakmarrje ... nuk me doket ideje e mire.
A per ta harruar, koha e ben te veten ... merru me gjera te reja, del me shoqeri, udheto nese e ki mundesin, keshtu mund ta harrojsh.

----------


## maryp

koha eshte ilaci me i mire per gjithcka..persa i perket hakmarrjes,eshte dicka qe nuk ja vlen ta besh. bej kete pyetje vetes dhe pastaj vendos; do te ndiheshe me mire po te hakmerreshe? pastaj mos harro se vete jeta hakmerret me njerezit,
ate qe ti po vuan per ate tani heret a vone do ta vuaj ai per nje tjeter dhe ja pra ku hakmarrja doli.hakmarrja eshte dicka per te bere tjetrin te perjetoje vuajtjen tone.por vuajtja eshte nje ndjenje qe nuk do deshironim ta provonim kurre ndaj pse duhet te bejme qe ta provojne te tjeret???

----------


## niktironci

Menyra me e mire per tu hakmarre eshte ta harrosh.
Te gjesh nje djale  me te mire se ai , dhe lerja kohes....................Jeta vazhdon.............. .
Perse te vuash per nje person qe nuk te dashuron, pra nuk te vlereson.
Injorimit me injorim, eshte hakmarrja me e mire.

----------


## ujkus

po paguaja per ta heq qafe .eshte nje hakmarrje .

por ai qe hakmerret rron me hakmarrjen e tij .

sa per ta harruar duhet te jesh e qete dhe te fitosh kohen tende . nje ekuiliber tendi ti shjell te gjitha edhe dashurin edhe suksesin .

ne filim gjej lirine tende adela me pas dashurohu dhe do me kujtosh qe mund te rrosh vetem me lirine tende .

nuk harrohet jeta jote adela 
e rendesishme eshte te jetosh te tashmen

----------


## INFINITY©

adela shpresoj qe mos te jesh 16 vjece tani sepse vertet po mendon per gjera qe nuk duhet ta harxhosh kohen tende me to. E ke jeten perpara dhe jetes nuk i dihet kurre se ke mund te fali. 

Sa per ta harruar, te garantoj qe nqs dikush nuk te ka respektuar dhe te ka dashur si ti ate, edhe pse do ta kesh pak te veshtire ne fillim (sic e ke tani), do ta kuptosh qe nuk ja vlen te merzitesh dhe te harxhosh pjese nga dita jote te mendohesh per dike te tille. Sic tha dhe marijuana85 me lart, bej gjera te ndryshme, dil me shoqerine, bej gjera per veten tende dhe mos e kalo kohen duke u menduar per te. Me sa duket ai nuk po mendon per ty perderisa eshte ne krahet e dikujt tjeter, apo jo? NUK JA VLEN hon.

Sa per hakmarrje, hakmarrja me e mire ndaj tij eshte pikerisht lumturia jote. Sa me e lumtur te jesh ti pa te, aq me teper ai do behet pishman qe nuk eshte me i joti sepse do ta kuptoj qe ti mund te jesh i lumtur dhe pa te. E di qe kjo do kerkoj kohe dhe ti i detyrohesh vetes tende aq pak sa t'i japesh kohe. 
*
NUK ESHTE NEVOJA QE TE KESH NJE MASHKULL NE KRAHET E TU QE TI TE JESH E LUMTUR. TI NE FILLIM DUHET TE JESH E LUMTUR SI ADELA....*

----------


## J@mes

Kjo e jotja eshte nje ndjenje e natyrshme njerezore.
S'ka asgje te keqe qe ti te ndjesh per dike, madje te enderrosh nate e dite per te e me fantazine tende, e pushtuar nga ndjesi te vrullshme por te njoma & te paqarta te thuresh shume "plane".
Çeshtja qendron qe ti duhet te zbresesh me kembet ne toke dhe te kuptosh se nuk i ben askujt dem pervec vetes tende me keto ndenja te shtypura te cilat kane kohe qe te trazojne.
Jam i mendimit se keto emocione duhen shprehur, menyren se si, e di ti. Akumulimi i emocioneve krijon ne nje moment te caktuar konfuzion dhe paqartesi mendimesh. Shtypja e tyre nuk eshte e shendetshme. 
Perfundimisht mendoj se eshte mire qe ti te hapesh "letrat ne tavoline" ne menyren tende, e ti japesh drejtim kesaj situata. Konseguencat mund te mos jene te kenaqshme, por ti do jesh c'liruar nga ato emocione negative qe te trazojne mendjen dhe te bejne te thuresh ide te gabuara dhe pavlere.

----------


## Xingaro

E di çfare te besh?
Dergoji sms joshes me numra qe si njeh...kerko bashkepunimin e ndonje shoqeje dhe thuaji qe do te kalosh nje nate seksi me te...
Nese te largon...thuaji qe eshte nje impotent dhe nje "gay" sepse kto jane gjerat qe i prekin me shume meshkujt.
Mere ne tel ne 3 te nates me anonim...çdo nate...nga 3-4 here...
Thuaji qe nje "mashkull" si ai eshte nje ofendim ndaj botes mashkullore dhe qe me te dashuren qe ka tani kane formuar çiftin e "te pashpreseve".
Mer ndonje shok bukurosh,vish ndonje minifund,dhe dili perpara.Shihe ne sy dhe mos i fol,qe ti tregosh qe je superiore dhe qe djem si ai as duhet ta enderrojne ndonjehere te kene vajza si ti.
Mos u dorezo asnjehere.Nxirre te gjithe inatin qe ke brenda,sepse eshte menyra e vetme per tu ndier e lehtesuar.Ose ndryshe prit 2-3 vjet se te iken vete... :ngerdheshje: 
Nese do me gjithe mend ta shohesh keq...me shume se kaq...nese do me gjithe mend tja shkatrrosh jeten per te pakten nja 6 muaj...: Shko qepju shokut te tij te ngushte deri sa ai te leshoje.Po per solidaritet meshkujsh,me mire mos e bej.

----------


## drague

ksaj i thone:hiqja Lenes futja Prenes.Mos hyni ne oborr te huj, se ju gju komshiu me cifte.

----------


## kleos

Bjeri nr te tij te tel dhe thuaj qe je nje femer shume simpatike ke kohe qe e simpatizon dhe qe deshiron te pish nje kafe dhe insisto deri sa ti mbushesh mendjen e ler daten e vendn e takimit  . Nga ana tjeter merr te dashuren e tij ne tel me anonim dhe thuaji qe i dashuri te tradhton e per ta bere sa me te besueshem jepi daten vendin qe ke lene per takim me djalin ne menyre qe e dashura e tij te vij vete e ta shohe me syte e saj . Do rrezikosh ca por ka mundesi ta shijosh shume skenen ose e kunderta   :shkelje syri:

----------


## Black_Mamba

> Bjeri nr te tij te tel dhe thuaj qe je nje femer shume simpatike ke kohe qe e simpatizon dhe qe deshiron te pish nje kafe dhe insisto deri sa ti mbushesh mendjen e ler daten e vendn e takimit  . Nga ana tjeter merr te dashuren e tij ne tel me anonim dhe thuaji qe i dashuri te tradhton e per ta bere sa me te besueshem jepi daten vendin qe ke lene per takim me djalin ne menyre qe e dashura e tij te vij vete e ta shohe me syte e saj . Do rrezikosh ca por ka mundesi ta shijosh shume skenen ose e kunderta



*E knaqe krejt tash,pse tja shkatroj lidhjen atij kur kjo sa e kuptova pyetjen thjesht qenka dashuruar me ate djale dhe kurgje tjeter.

Spo e kuptoj pse ti hakmeret,a thua te tradhtoi!!!!!!!????????????*

----------


## augusta b

jeta vazhdon zemer.harroje dhe shikoje si nje rast te mire,te njohesh dike tjeter.hakmarrja me e mire,eshte te shohesh veten tende dhe asnje tjeter.

----------


## Black_Mamba

> KJO ESHTE NJE TEME QE NDOSHTA E KENI HASUR DISA HERE, POR UNE DOJA KESHILLEN TUAJ. SI MUND TA HARROJ PERSONIN I CILI KA MUAJ QE KA PUSHTUAR ZEMREN TIME? E KAMM PARE ME TE DASHUREN E TIJ DISA E HERE E PRAP SE HARROJ DOT, NJE CAST E URREJ DHE DUA TE HAKMERREM POR SDI SE SI. AMUND TE ME NDIMONI?



*Se pari pse ja lejove vetes te dashurohesh me te,po edhe nje gje skuptoj e thash edhe me lart te postimi tjeter,ti pyetjen si e ke bere del se ti nuk paske qen ne lidhje me te aspak,thjesht je dashuruar ne te dhe tash duash ti hakmeresh pse ka faj ai????????*

----------


## alda09

Adela me gjithe respektin por femrat qe bejne keshtu me ngren nervat.nuk kam zemer guri dhe te kuptoj shume mire por mos bej viktimen.mos ja hidh syte fare,do zbehet me kalimin e kohes e do jesh akoma me e lumtur me dashurin qe te pret. ta them nga esperienca.

----------


## SNIPER 79

> KJO ESHTE NJE TEME QE NDOSHTA E KENI HASUR DISA HERE, POR UNE DOJA KESHILLEN TUAJ. SI MUND TA HARROJ PERSONIN I CILI KA MUAJ QE KA PUSHTUAR ZEMREN TIME? E KAMM PARE ME TE DASHUREN E TIJ DISA E HERE E PRAP SE HARROJ DOT, NJE CAST E URREJ DHE DUA TE HAKMERREM POR SDI SE SI. AMUND TE ME NDIMONI?


e ca faji te ka cuni ty qe do me u hakmarr??
ik ene dili me ndonji kollovar para edhe shife e rru apo se rru ai per ty

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

kush eshte mosha qe lejohet te hysh ne forum  :ngerdheshje: 

p.s a ka noj polic qe rri ne forum, qe ta kete ne kujdes vajzen se mos ben noj vrasje?

----------


## xhuliana

Nuk duhet te mendosh te hakmerresh se me shume e lendon veten...e vetmja eshte ta harrosh dhe ti rrish sa me larg!!

----------


## IL__SANTO

Nuk e kuptoj pse duhet te hakmerresh sepse tek postimi yt nuk tregon hollesira.Megjithate ndiq keshillen time.     :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

> KJO ESHTE NJE TEME QE NDOSHTA E KENI HASUR DISA HERE, POR UNE DOJA KESHILLEN TUAJ. SI MUND TA HARROJ PERSONIN I CILI KA MUAJ QE KA PUSHTUAR ZEMREN TIME? E KAMM PARE ME TE DASHUREN E TIJ DISA E HERE E PRAP SE HARROJ DOT, NJE CAST E URREJ DHE DUA TE HAKMERREM POR SDI SE SI. AMUND TE ME NDIMONI?



Me aq sa kuptova ti pelqen nje djale, qe do nje tjeter .Gjer ketu e kuptova, por faktin ,pse do te hakmerresh ,s'po e marr vesh ,pasi dhe ti nuk je sqaruar mire.

----------


## brandon

Bej si thote Santo , por mos pi ashash.
Thuaji qe do vrasesh nje njeri famoz ( por mos e vri me te vertete) dhe n q s do te shpetoje nje jete njerezore duhet te pranoje dashurine tende.
Dergoji poezira dhe letra , mesazhe dashurie  me shpresen qe ti terheqesh vemendjen.
Thuaji qe letrat qe ti le tek kutia e tij postare , mund te jene kokcarje per te dhe mund te perfundojne ne kosh, por per ty jane menyra me pak e dhimbshme per te shprehur dashurine tende.
Po qe se nuk funksionon , thuaji qe do te sakrifikosh lirine tende, ndoshta jeten , duke shtene mbi nje njeri famoz ( por mos shti me te vertete), qe te nderroje ide.

Keshtu beri edhe John Hinckley , ku pas shume letrash dashurie qe i dergonte nje aktoreje famoze 
(Jodie Foster ), nuk mund te priste me , dhe per ti terhequr vemendjen qelloi mbi presidentin amerikan.  Psikiatret e quajten nje tentative ekstreme dashurie, por gjykatesit e mbyllen ne cmendim.
Mos e caj koken se jane gjera qe ndodhin , mos u ndiej ne faj , ; ka plot te tjere , me vone do ta kuptosh qe jeta eshte keshtu.

----------

